# Now this is a strange outfit......



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ever see one of these?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't say that I have but just going by what I can see in your pictures, I'd say it was a hydraulic driven tractor! But this is just a guess. I can't see the rear of the machine so it maybe a forklift conversion of some sort. Got any more pictures? Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting..dual tires,I agree w/BelarusBulldog thought of fork lift..low rear tank another clue.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it propane, and made by International?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The ad, and I can't find it now, said it was an air compressor tractor made by Centaur. That was all the info they had on it. How strange huh?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe some sort of "field service unit" for maintenance on other equipment, such as military? Be nice to know for sure. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Indeed! Wish it was out of the garage in the light for the photos.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw one of these back in the 60's and it was actually an air compressor that looked like a tractor and was made by I think Schramm.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've seen a similar one at a tractor show! Not sure it was the same brand, but was an air compressor unit. ~~ grnspot


----------



## DaleZ (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a similar one for sale in NYS

COMPRESSOR
Leroi Tractair 125, very unique, hard to find, mint, show stopper, Industrial compressor powred by tractor eng,
$3500 W/D Fultonville, NY (518) 922-6301 
Contact Seller 
COMPRESSOR
Posted: 3/31/2011 Farm Equipment


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

DaleZ said:


> Here's a similar one for sale in NYS
> 
> COMPRESSOR
> Leroi Tractair 125, very unique, hard to find, mint, show stopper, Industrial compressor powred by tractor eng,
> ...



That is a real cool... I have never seen one of these before...


----------



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

We have a tractor museum near us (Keystone Tractor Museum) and I saw a number of units with tanks like that. All of them were dual fuel with the round tank for propane. The tubes going the radiator are to warm the propane I believe. Then again, there's lots of strange things that's been installed on tractors.


----------

